# Lights On Trailer 2017 298Re



## Onehappycamper (Dec 8, 2017)

Does anyone know where the trailer running lights fuse is located. I think I blew a fuse


----------



## Onehappycamper (Dec 8, 2017)

I did and all the lights work on the tow vehicle, I also have brake and turn signals working on the trailer no running lights


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Onehappycamper said:


> I did and all the lights work on the tow vehicle, I also have brake and turn signals working on the trailer no running lights


Try your headlight knob in the truck. If you have them on AUTO running lights won't come on. Turn knob to just headlights. NOT AUTO. Try that. My running lights don't come on if i have my lights on AUTO. Mine is a chevy but i think this is possibly your problem. Worth a try.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I too have a 298re.

I discovered that just because the lights work on the truck, it doesn't mean the trailer is getting power.

My last tow truck was a 2002 f-350. Baffled by the same dilemma, I learned the truck has separate fuses for the trailer circuit . Therefore the truck lights operated, but not the trailer. Check the fuses to see if there aren't designated trailer fuses.

On my trailer, the wiring comes from the truck via a 7-pin harness. Under the tongue area is a water resistant "junction box". There are not fuses (that I can find).

Now with our 2016 Ram, I've discovered that it most likely uses some sort of circuit breaker system. Last season, one of the electric brakes developed a short. All brakes failed and a dash display warned to check brake system. After a brief time, it reset and the brakes would work for a moment then quit. Realizing what was happening, I reduced the gain and they somewhat worked for the remainder of the ride. The exhaust brake on the Ram diesel saved our butt!

Good luck, and let us know what you find out.


----------



## Onehappycamper (Dec 8, 2017)

Ok after a process of limitation I found out it is the tow vehicle so it is fixed .
Thanks for your help


----------

